# Ik citizen married to an Italian Residence hell!!!



## sharonsmu

Hi,

I have a problem, when I married my Italian husband in the UK I took his name , now we have moved to Italy and registered our marriage here, they do not accept my married name and are saying I need ID in my maiden name to complete my residency, can any one help as I seem to be going round in circles


----------



## Bevdeforges

Don't know about Italy, but in France a woman's legal name is always her given name. Using her husband's family name is considered a "name of usage" only. Will they let you complete your residency paperwork with a birth certificate and/or marriage documents that show your maiden name?

In France, it's really only your social security card (i.e. for health care system) that seems to have to be in your maiden name. Most other documents show both names in some fashion or another and most women seem to use their husband's name. (I've got the opposite issue - I didn't take my French husband's name and it does kind of confuse the heck out of a few offices here.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ

Yes it's not normal for Italian wives to take their husbands name. Short of marrying your sister I guess 

There is a term like nee in Italian but I can't remember.


----------



## Lal

Hi Sharonsmu. Oh how I sympathise!! I also married my Italian husband in the UK. What a palavar! It has been so long and difficult for me to get residency. One would think it would be easier if you were married to an Italian,NO,its twice as hard and costs more!

I was hospitalised here four years ago and everything had to be in my maiden name,which I had not used for 40 years! 

For my residency,my marriage certificate had to be translated,but that wasn't enoough,it then had to be sent to England to be stamped,in the Foreign and Commanwealth Office,to say it was legal,and it all costs money.

Its so annoying,when friends who are either not married or married to another Brit get theirs so simply.
Your birth certificate will be Ok for proof of your maiden name.

I know havemy residency, so don't dispair.


----------



## sharonsmu

*Thanks for the hope*

Hi Lal,,,Thanks for giving me hope, We went to the commune in the centro storico in Rome and they have amended my record of marriage to include my married name as well as my maiden name, so hopefully with fingers crossed it may work, didn't have to get my marriage certificate translated though.
Its bizarre though as, although italian women dont tend to take their husbands name legally they can if they want, its no wonder they dont though its a nightmare.

Thanks


----------



## collizz

*Resident Hell*

My mother is having the same problem and she was born here in italy. Maybe you should go back to your maiden name in the UK and once all the documents have been changed then reapply. Quite frankly I don't know if it's worth the hassle



sharonsmu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem, when I married my Italian husband in the UK I took his name , now we have moved to Italy and registered our marriage here, they do not accept my married name and are saying I need ID in my maiden name to complete my residency, can any one help as I seem to be going round in circles


----------



## abruzzo annie

sharonsmu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem, when I married my Italian husband in the UK I took his name , now we have moved to Italy and registered our marriage here, they do not accept my married name and are saying I need ID in my maiden name to complete my residency, can any one help as I seem to be going round in circles


contact the following person....he can help you....he is an english speaking italian financial consultant but he deals with all sorts of 'problems'......Walther [email protected] luck.....kind regards...Annie


----------

